

Tumblr VC returns: Make that 1,400% - create_account
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20130522/TECHNOLOGY/130529942

======
mflamm
For anyone still interested in the returns on the Tumblr deal for both VCs and
employees--here is an update (and, um, big revision) of my original "Union
Square Ventures GETS 5000% RETURN!!!" story.

